

How Microsoft Lost the API War (2004) - dilipray
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/APIWar.html

======
pippy
I liked this article.

imo the problem stemmed from MS not wanting to fix something. They didn't have
to create a new langauge because their API was broken. They could have simply
added a modern optional API binding for C++, instead of trying to reinvent the
wheel.

